
Web developers: There's no excuse for device incompatibility - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/development/96011/webdevs-no-excuses-device-incompatibility
======
Travis
Yes there is. If my company is not going to make any money from someone
surfing on an iPhone, it will cost me money to test and make compatible, but I
will realize no revenue from it.

The ad extremum argument might be, "yes, there IS a business case for only
supporting IE 6."

Note - I'm a web dev and I try to code to standards, and test in the big 5
browsers. Sorry, I just don't have time or the need to make sure my site runs
perfectly, everywhere (although I think better compatibility reflects better
code, generally)

